# Display case/coin case



## stevespens (Jan 31, 2012)

I built this a few years ago for our youngest son. He wanted something to display his medals and coins in. It's made from hard Maple. 

Thanks for looking.

Sorry, I put this in the wrong place. Can Admin please move it. Thanks.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Good work, that is very nice looking.

Did your son provide the inside parts to display the coins. I would like to see this piece with the coins in it.

George


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful work. Nice wood choice & tight joints.


----------



## stevespens (Jan 31, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> Good work, that is very nice looking.
> 
> Did your son provide the inside parts to display the coins. I would like to see this piece with the coins in it.
> 
> George


Thank you for the kind words. Its all hand made. The coin racks are slotted and angled back slightly. Our other son has the case in Oregon now.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful Work nice tight joints to


----------

